# Shells Video Game



## Exile_Chavez (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, so I am working on a video game, mainly the mechanics since I lack a full team to back me up and was wondering if anyone here would be willing to join the team for the shear joy of it. There would be no pay, but you will have helped first person shooters for the greater good. If you don't thats fine, but I was just wondering how many people I can get on this lol. I do have a question though, how hard would it be and what would be required to program a physics engine for the most realistic game possible?


----------



## Kreij (Mar 10, 2011)

You'd be much better off using an existing engine for your game.
Maybe something like Unity3D


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been using the UDK, which is basically a free Unreal Engine 3 with all of the updates that are normally put into the licensed version of Unreal Engine 3.

As of the March 2011 Beta, DirectX 11 has been officially supported with some pretty cool features and APEX Real-Time Destruction has been incorporated. 

Keep in mind, this is all free for you if you plan on releasing a free game. If you plan on releasing your game for a fee, you will have to pay Epic a royalty.

These official video tutorials are amazing. This is where I learned how to use the UDK, but, there are plenty of other tutorials on the internet. Also, these tutorials are good to start you off, but if you want to learn more specific things, you will have to search around. Youtube is your friend


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the suggestions, I downloaded and installed Unity, and wow. This is my first engine I have ever even seen and its so complex >_< but Ill take a look at UDK, I need something that can handle A CRAP TON of stuff, because I am aiming for the most realistic fps ever, you would be confused if you were at war or not real. Ill look at them both, but anymore suggestions for me to take a look at are still appreciated


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 11, 2011)

If you want to know how to program directly in DirectX, you can take a look at this guys online text tutorials.

If you want to access the premium, you have to pay a one-time payment, unfortunately.

But, there is a LOT of information to be learned in the free portion, especially the lighting stuff.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Mar 11, 2011)

of course free coding is always more powerful in terms of exactly what you want, but how does UDK stack up in terms of exactly what you want? i was comparing them(UDK and unity) side by side and unity seems to be more powerful in features than UDK(at least from the main open screen not clicking to go anywhere) but unity is lacking in the graphics depart which UDK is brilliant in. depending on the actual power of UDK it seems to be the one i am going to be doing this in.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 11, 2011)

Use existing engines instead of making one from the ground up by reading up directx XD.

Lots of free stuff out there. DarkBasic Pro is free if you want to try it out. Readily reads bsp and .x files.


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 11, 2011)

I have *NO* experience with the Unity Engine, so I can not possibly talk about it.

However, I do not believe that the UDK is missing anything. I also agree with you that the UDK does offer much better graphics and now officially does DirectX 11 stuff.

The UDK is basically the Unreal Engine 3 toolset given to you for free use. If you have ever heard of Gears of War or played it, you now have access to the EXACT same toolset that was used to create Gears of War. So, in that sense, I don't believe Unity has anything that the UDK does not have to offer.

It may seem intimidating at first, but if you take it a piece at a time, you will realize that the toolset given to you is just a bunch of smaller programs put together to make one engine. If you take it a piece at a time, you will be able to build your game, a piece at a time. The video tutorials I posted are an excellent way to get started.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds interesting Exile, good luck with it and have fun  Give us progress reports on here.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 11, 2011)

Exile_Chavez said:


> Thanks guys for the suggestions, I downloaded and installed Unity, and wow. This is my first engine I have ever even seen and its so complex >_< but Ill take a look at UDK, I need something that can handle A CRAP TON of stuff, because I am aiming for the most realistic fps ever, you would be confused if you were at war or not real. Ill look at them both, but anymore suggestions for me to take a look at are still appreciated



you think unity is complex? wait till you get to udk

nothing is complex really, it's just a matter of getting used to it.

i'm on udk and it's amazing(although coding is shitty, you have to start unreal frontend and restart shit and all)

unity is good for first times for the following reasons:

1. easier learning curve
2. uses c# coding, but you can use UnityScript(a bit similar to Javascript), there are lots of debates about using c# or US, use c# learn it, will help in c,c++ later and plus, you grasp the fundamentals, you are good to go.
3. standalone performance, yes it's totally possible, sounds might be a barrier(not too difficult, audacity is good) but if you know basic modelling and animation(use max, maya is easier to learn, but max will be better in the long run trust me) then you can get a game running in no time(no, not in 1 day or 2 days, takes a week or two to make something sensible, it's all about INNOVATION and proper PLANNING)

- thoughts of a 17 year old



EDIT: 

Graphics don't make a game(well, dont expect doom graphics to work in 2011 but, get the point), it's the idea, and it's implementation. If it clicks, you are through buddy.

Dont make a game to sell, make a game to make people want to play. If it's good, donations from humble people will pour in

(give yourself a year, start by forming the idea of what you want in the game, it's not just sit in front of the computer, open Unity and tada, you'll start making, and it's not do-as-you-go, it's "plan" then-do-and-change-as-you-go)


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah i know this is going  to take a while to do this, i have a person i know helping me he is helping with c scripts, and graphics both of which i need to learn.....this will be a while and during development i will have it for free but will charge as soon as its released so you wont have the whole game for free, just some single player beta and some multi beta, but its going to be a while


----------



## Kreij (Mar 11, 2011)

You can also take a look at Blender which is a full 3D content creation suite including full animation and a built in game engine.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Mar 14, 2011)

I have actually messed with blender before, I never learned much of it, since it doesn't support 64 OSes to well last time I checked, and that is all I use. But I actually have a team working locally now, I have myself on the physics and game mechanics, a Public Relations guy, someone working on graphics and scripts, and a concept artist . Looks like we might be going somewhere with this


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I have the first level worked out in terms of what I want it to be. Here is how it will go and I have some questions at the end about legal issues.

You will be a army recruit late in your basic training doing an overview of everything you have learned(aka tutorial) at a base in San Diego, California. You will go through the tutorial like a normal person, and take a final test(similar to the first mission of CoD4) and depending on your performance is the difficultly suggestion selection. Right after you select the difficultly some jets(unknown owner) will fly over,  you will then see a white steak falling from the sky, hitting the Golden Gate Bridge, you see it blow up, (this will be a cinematic that lasts from the difficulty selection to the end of the first mission) and your commanding officer gets alerted that your entire base has been deployed to defend against an unknown invasion. You find out early 2nd mission that the invaders are Russia and China(I am working Japan in currently) teaming up to take over the world. 

This is where the legal and international issues come into play. 

1. Can I use China and or Russia as a hostile force to the United States attempting world domination?

2. Can I use the current Japanese events as a stand point for a reason Japan is not in the way(aka the earthquake caused Japan's nuclear stockpile to explode destroying all the islands making it inhabitable)?

3. Am I allowed to have invading forces attack the United States?

4. And any other issues that may arise based off these provided facts in early game with what I have so far provided(This sounds a lot like Homefront, and it is actually going to be similar in many fashions(setting is in the future 20-30 years, countries attempting to take over America) they have some good ideas)

5. And what rights usages do I need to get to use the various weapons I plan to have?


----------

